# Are plants in the hedgie room bad?



## Slava (May 29, 2015)

okay so me and my guy share the room and I had no plants in it so I figured I should put some plants and I got this *MASSIVE* what you call it? A Money tree I think..It's one of these









But then I find out plants release carbon dioxide at night and consume oxygen. So I was just wondering if I should remove it??? I don't want Floyd to suffocate at night as he's trying to wheel and go about his business.


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

That looks like a succulent.

Plants release such an insignificant amount of carbon dioxide at night that there's no way your hedgehog would suffocate unless he was trapped in a tiny box with nothing else but the plant. Plants also release a surplus of oxygen throughout the day and can help filter the air. The benefits they have far outweigh any possible drawbacks.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Doing a quick Google search I found that in fact they do release CO2 at night. However the amount is less than what's absorbed during the day. 
You release carbon dioxide every time you exhale. If your in an airtight environment, you are dangerous to yourself. Think being trapped in a car in a snow bank. It's the carbon dioxide that gets you in that situation. Put a plant in the same environment, it will outlast you.
Th plant probably wouldn't cause any issues and would most likely do more good than harm.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm going to have to put tin foil hats when I come on here to keep you and Kelsey from reading my mind!!!


----------

